# Location of Nikon serial number?



## Kawi_T

I'm filling out the warranty info on my Nikon D40X and I'm wondering where I find the serial number?  Theres a sticker on the bottom of the body with some info on it, but the numbers seems small to be the serial number.  Any help will be appreciated because I'm running out of time to register.  Thanks again.
Tom


----------



## Sideburns

I'm pretty sure the one on the bottom is it.  That's where mine is on my Canon.
Why is it too small?  How many cameras do you think they've made? lol


----------



## Happy Hour

on my 1979 nikon its right on the bottom


----------



## jstuedle

It should also be on the box, end on right side.


----------



## Garbz

On the bottom, all Nikon gear has it there, cameras, lenses, and even accessories. The number is 6-8 digits.


----------



## jstuedle

At least a couple of exceptions, D1, D1H, D1X, D3 it's on the back so everyone can see it.


----------



## Garbz

Showoffs


----------

